# openssl-1 GOST support

## Bircoph

Hello,

openssl-1.x supports GOST cryptographic algorithms, but it seems that openssl-1.0a ebuild does not build ccgost cryptoengine shipped with openssl. Is there any way to use GOST crypto on Gentoo? I can't find any ebuild on the net. Of course I can build openssl out of tree, but this is bad solution.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Open a bug requesting for it, https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

## Bircoph

Bug is created.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330133

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Bircoph wrote:*   

> Bug is created.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330133

 

and closed, heh...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330133#c1

----------

## Bircoph

That's why I asked here before open it  :Wink: 

----------

